# [firefox] problemi di stampa.

## cloc3

stampando con firefox (versione 24-0-r1) succede questo.

qualcuno saprebbe trovare il motivo?

nello stesso sistema, konqueror esegue la stampa correttamente.

non ottengo nessun vantaggio stampando in formato ps.

la visualizzazione proposta da firefox in anteprima è corretta, dunque il problema si genera al momento del trasferimento alla stampante (sia fisica che virtuale).

la stampa esempio è realizzata lanciando firefox con una cartella .mozilla vuota.

----------

## pierino_89

A me la stessa versione non dà alcun problema:

```
Installed versions:  24.0-r1{tbz2}(13:34:49 26/09/2013)(alsa custom-optimization dbus gstreamer jit libnotify minimal pulseaudio startup-notification system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-sqlite wifi
```

Però, se con konqueror funziona, mi viene difficile dare la colpa a cups. Succede su tutti i siti?

----------

## djinnZ

Tralasciando i commetti sulla scelta quanmai inopportuna sull'organo ... genitale ... pardon di disinformazione/panegirismo ... che hai scelto come esempio è chiaramente un problema di font, controlla con eselectg fontconfig list se non ti è rimasto qualcosa di rimosso sul groppone e vedi la tabella di sostituzione del gtk se e come è impostata.

Possibile anche che ti sia rimasto cruft (hanno tolto qualcosa se non erro) in /usr/share/fonts solo i .dir e .scale per esempio.

----------

## sabayonino

che sia poppler che reompe le scatole ?

qualche info in merito ?

----------

## cloc3

poppler è all'ultima versione in tilde.

mi dispiace per i gusti di djiinnZ in tema di informazione, ma purtroppo le notizie esistono.

anche io penso che si tratti di un problema di font, ma se digito eselect fontconfig list mi ubriaco e basta.

ho una lista di 42 voci delle quali una metà è abilitata.

cruft non ce l'ho.

```

dell ~ # ls /usr/share/fonts/c

cantarell/  cm-unicode/ corefonts/  cyrillic/

```

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mi dispiace per i gusti di djiinnZ in tema di informazione, ma purtroppo le notizie esistono

 Tralasciando i commenti sulla testata non mi pare che simili organizzazioni si soffermino sulla correttezza del codice indulgendo peggio della PA a concedere a mentecatti windozziani gli appalti per l'implementazione, "politiche aziendali".

Quindi resta l'incognita "è un problema diffuso?"

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ho una lista di 42 voci delle quali una metà è abilitata.

 verifica solo se qualcuna delle voci abilitate è assente tra i font installati. Oppure prova ad abilitarle/riabilitarle.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> cruft non ce l'ho.
> 
> ```
> 
> dell ~ # ls /usr/share/fonts/c
> ...

 corefonts mi avevano dato problemi e li ho eliminati. Non dovresti avere dipendenze che li richiedono.

cruft = file non rimossi benché appartenenti a pacchetti disinstallati. Tipicamente file di configurazione creati manualmente, file generati automaticamente dal sistema,  link generati da eselect etc.

Come i file .dir e .scale nelle directory dei font (dovevano averlo corretto però, da tempo immemorabile).

----------

## cloc3

rabbia.

ragionare in termini di "problema diffuso", purtroppo, non ha molto senso.

se vogliamo ingoiarci un confronto esempio con la concorrenza, possiamo guardare qui.

Ma si capisce bene che il paragone riguarda situazioni troppo diverse.

l'unica oggettività, dunque, è che, qui da mè, konqueror se la cava e pierino_89 non ha problemi.

usando portageq ho identificato tutti i pacchetti attinenti a /usr/share/fonts e /etc/fonts.

ne ho preso traccia e li disinstallati.

Ho piallato le cartelle per ripulire ogni residuo bellico precedente e ho reinstallato tutto con l'opzione -1.

il risultato è un po' diverso da prima, ma inaccettabile.

edit: un possibile workaround è togliere il permesso alle pagine di scegliere i propri font, ma non mi sembra una buona soluzione.

----------

## djinnZ

Problema diffuso nel tuo sistema, ovvero è un problema del solo firefox o affliegge anche conqueror/crome/vattelappesca? A quanto pare si è solo firefox a fare i capricci.

Dato che aver messo mano ai font ha prodotto qualcosa il problema nasce da eselect fontconfig o dal runtime gtk o è necessario impostare qualcosa con about:config a proposito di font (dimensione minima, tabella di sostituzione et similia?), semplice.

Mi sovviene che di default ci sono cose del genere print.tmp.printerfeatures.CUPS/N17.can_change_downloadfonts:false e printer_N17.print_downloadfonts;false sul mio.

A naso potrebbe essere anche questo il problema, nel rendering a video della pagina è permesso utilizzare font scaricati ma in stampa no.

Non provo perché reputo anche una sola visita occasionale a certe testate (con 24ore in testa) un crimine, sostenendo sensazionalismo di bassa lega, cattivo gusto e stupro della lingua italiana. (certo che mi stati facendo spiegare tutto punto per punto)

Se ti trovi prova a rinominare il profilo per vedere se non è una qualche impostazione ereditata da workaround di versioni precedenti.

Altro non mi viene veramente in mente.

----------

## cloc3

così non se usciva.

allora mi sono rotto e mi è partita la ricerca binaria. che sia per peggio per lui.

il colpevole è tra i pacchetti font-adobe-*.

un emerge -C font-adobe* rimuove il difetto.

purtroppo sono dipendenze automatiche di xorg-server.

esiste un modo leggero per renderli inoffensivi?

può avere senso segnalare un baco?

----------

## sabayonino

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> così non se usciva.
> 
> allora mi sono rotto e mi è partita la ricerca binaria. che sia per peggio per lui.
> 
> il colpevole è tra i pacchetti font-adobe-*.
> ...

 

uhm sei sicuro che siano dipendenze di xorg-server (quale versione ? ) . io non li ho  :Razz: 

magari use applicate ad xorg-server ...

disabilitarli con 

```
# eselect fontconfig disable [N]
```

se sono elencati ...

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhm sei sicuro che siano dipendenze di xorg-server (quale versione ? ) . io non li ho 
> 
> 

 

 *emerge -uDpvNt @world wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2
> 
> [ebuild  N     ]  media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 1,088 kB
> ...

 

non dovrei avere useflag particolari per i font adobe.

in fontconfig non compare una voce adobe.

----------

## sabayonino

xorg-x11 è un meta pacchetto

comunque non sono installati [N]

che non sia un problema con freetype

```
media-libs/freetype

     Available versions:  (2) 2.4.11 ~2.4.11-r2 ~2.4.12 ~2.5.0.1

       {X (+)adobe-cff auto-hinter bindist bzip2 debug doc fontforge infinality png static-libs utils ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  2.4.11(2)(23:30:39 12/09/2013)(X bzip2 infinality static-libs -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils)

     Homepage:            http://www.freetype.org/

     Description:         A high-quality and portable font engine

```

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> xorg-x11 è un meta pacchetto
> 
> comunque non sono installati [N]
> 
> 

 

certo. ho dovuto toglierli a mano.

la dipendenza da xorg-x11, anzichè da xorg-server è un cambiamento successivo all'ultimo sync, ma non cambia molto il problema.

la mia versione attuale di freetype non comprende la use-flag adobe-cff.

in ogni caso, sta cosa di manovrare sui font adobe per fare una stampa mi sembra eccessiva.

----------

